# Creamy Lemon Chicken



## Alix (Feb 1, 2007)

Chicken breasts 
Chicken stock
Flour
Lemon juice
Parmesan cheese
Garlic
Salt and pepper
Whipped Cream (WITHOUT sugar!)

OK, brown your chicken breasts in a frying pan (garlic in here) and then transfer them to a greased, high sided casserole dish. Deglaze the pan with some chicken stock and some white wine if you have it. I shake a bunch of flour in a jar with some more stock (cold!) and then make a gravy with the stuff I just deglazed. Make it a bit thick. When this is bubbling nicely, stir in about 1/2 cup of lemon juice and a bunch of grated parmesan, maybe 1/2 cup. When thats all nicely blended together remove from the heat. Fold in your unsweetened whipped cream (somewhere between 1.5 and 2 cups worth) and then pour sauce over the chicken breasts. Sprinkle with dill and put in oven to bake for 45 minutes or so. Serve with pasta and a nice salad.


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 1, 2007)

Sounds yummy.  Thanks for posting, it sounds like a must try


----------



## jkath (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Alix!!!


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 1, 2007)

Can't wait to try this.  Dad's on a diet so I'll have to wait until I get to London next week.  Thanks Alix


----------



## Alix (Feb 1, 2007)

Good idea abj, this one is an artery clogger for sure. Mighty tasty, but a wee bit caloric.


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 8, 2009)

Sounds delicious Alix


----------



## Alix (Oct 25, 2011)

Bump for Andy.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow!  Half a cup of lemon juice!  My brain is having trouble dealing with that when no shortbread or powdered sugar is involved.


----------



## Alix (Oct 25, 2011)

That was an eyeball measurement. I've made it with as little as a couple of tablespoons. Its more about the creamy part and the parmesan cheese. I usually just pour in whatever amount of lemon juice is required to thin the sauce to the consistency I like.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll bet you could get by just tossing a lemon slice on each breast when it goes in the oven.
This sounds nice, Alix.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Oct 25, 2011)

What is the purpose of using whipped cream vs. heavy whipping cream and then baking?  Does it come out with a different texture?  I've never seen anyone cook already-whipped cream before, I would think that the heat would break down the matrix of bubbles that give whipped cream its body and end up just being regular whipping cream.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 25, 2011)

WOW! Sounds like a baked version of Greek Lemon Soup (another one of my favorite soups). Have you tried subbing anything more "heart friendly" in place of the whipped cream (greek yogurt, 2% evaporated milk that was frozen and then whipped), or ? don't know, a white sauce made with skim milk and thickened with some flour? And, that would be about the amount of fresh lemon juice I would put in a pot of Greek Lemon Soup. I guess it depends on how lemony a person wants it, but I like my GLS lemony, so I'd probably want this lemony. I C&P'd this, although chicken is one of those things I'm not as fond of eating now that I have hens!

Alix--are you on a lemon kick today--first Lemon Cake, now Lemon Chicken...I'm guessing green beans with lemon butter, or a tossed salad with lemon, EVOO, and S&P rounds out the meal? Or did I miss the next GCC challenge and lemons are the ingredient?


----------



## Alix (Oct 25, 2011)

I have some lemons to get rid of so I'm working on ways to do that. 

And nope, we don't make this any more heart friendly. If we're going to sin, we sin big!

As to the purpose of using whipped cream, I can't tell you why. The original recipe specified it that way, and although I've done it both ways, the whipped cream is different. It doesn't retain all its fluffiness, but its not heavy either. I've modified this recipe so much I will have to go find it in my archives to see if there is an answer to why whipped cream.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Oct 25, 2011)

Don't ever sacrifice flavor in your recipes for something more healthy if that's not your goal.  Let others modify it to suit their dietary needs!


----------



## Alix (Oct 25, 2011)

Yep. I make lots of heart healthy meals, most of the time as a matter of fact. I like to do it up right once in a while. I make a chicken lasagna that could stop your heart too! 

My youngest daughter LOVES this dish. She has always been painfully skinny (I think she runs too fast for any calories to stick to her) and she gobbles this like there is no tomorrow.


----------

